# Young paperhangers?



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

Though I suspect there are some out there somewhere--I personally don't know of any real paperhangers under the age of 60. I've seen quite a few younger vinyl hangers around, mostly in the hotel renovation scene, but I wouldn't call these vinyl guys real paperhangers. Anybody know of any young guys worthy of the title?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a 48 year old young whippersnapper


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I got Schmidt beat by a year.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Although many are grey beards, there are a good many "kids" who are damn good hangers. I can't remember names, but they are out there. 

As much as I have a few :whistling2: issues with the politics of those that administer the NGPP/WIA, the organization has attracted many who are in their 20's & 30's and very motivated to learn how to become at the top of their game. And the rank and file members are well motivated to do so. 

Now that the industry is once more taking off, and many of us gray beards are ending our run, it behooves those who are still active to seek out the future master hangers who are now just getting their fingers sticky for the first time and train them to become experts. If the new blood is NOT trained, the homeowners will once more decide "anyone can hang paper with a glass of wine and the internet" and wallpaper will once again bottom out. 

Seek out those kids and teach em what you can, and the industry will survive


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Although many are grey beards, there are a good many "kids" who are damn good hangers. I can't remember names, but they are out there.
> 
> As much as I have a few :whistling2: issues with the politics of those that administer the NGPP/WIA, the organization has attracted many who are in their 20's & 30's and very motivated to learn how to become at the top of their game. And the rank and file members are well motivated to do so.
> 
> ...


but are there ANY that you actually know or are close to you? there are certainly none around here( well, except the youngster ,Shelly)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I keep thinking that there's a joke in here somewhere.

Old paperhangers don't die, they just...

...start to lose their grip?

...curl up at the edges?

...I got nothin'


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> I keep thinking that there's a joke in here somewhere.
> 
> Old paperhangers don't die, they just...
> 
> ...


fade away?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Become unglued?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Get pasted.


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Fall off the wall in a heap!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

At the conventions is where you will learn their names and where they are from.
Although many are getting up there in age, they have us beat by a decade or more. I can name prolly ten off the top of my head - or at least describe them. 

And yes, there are a few around here. March Madness always seems to attract at least a handful of hangers in their 30's and 40's. Not sure about the "kids" though. 

I don't know about your specific area, but as you keep saying, the industry hasn't rebounded there yet. 

But someone does have to reach out and cultivate a new crop.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Chris,
> 
> At the conventions is where you will learn their names and where they are from.
> Although many are getting up there in age, they have us beat by a decade or more. I can name prolly ten off the top of my head - or at least describe them.
> ...


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I would say that 80-90% of the residential wallcovering we remove doesn't go back up. Customers are opting for paint or some sort of a paint work decorative finish or even texture. There is still some commercial vinyl being hung mostly in hotels and such. We have never hung our own paper. We have always referred it out. I don't think I have referred out a wallcovering installation on a residential project in over a year and maybe twice in the past 3 years( and those were bathrooms only).
Many of the retail paint stores that always had wallcovering departments have eliminated them. It's just not something I am running into much anymore in these parts. Twenty five years ago I bet I referred at least one wallcovering installation a week.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> I keep thinking that there's a joke in here somewhere.
> 
> Old paperhangers don't die, they just...
> 
> ...



Old paperhangers don't die, they just paste away.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

are you guys really that stuck for a good completion of that sentence?

You should be stripped of your license to pun, I guess the size of the chore is too great, I'd thought you all would be on a roll by now, but your razor sharp wit has been trimmed. 

Let's sweep this one away, it's a bad run.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Paper hangers don't die, they just...

...fold, hang it up, and drop.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanger in VT said:


> Though I suspect there are some out there somewhere--I personally don't know of any real paperhangers under the age of 60. I've seen quite a few younger vinyl hangers around, mostly in the hotel renovation scene, but I wouldn't call these vinyl guys real paperhangers. Anybody know of any young guys worthy of the title?


No, you nailed it as far as my experience goes. I'm 57 myself but my brother who still hangs, crested 60.
I don't have anyone besides him I could trust on a job unless I were on it with the other hangers.
We have guys that will show up just to find a reason to leave. Unless it's easy pickens they have no motivation.
Commercial is a young man's game, I can't bring myself to do it anymore.

Can't bring myself to teach. Most of us cut our teeth on tract housing. You hang a several dozen plaid fur downs and you get the idea of how to hang straight. Or plenty of practice around windows. The materials now are too expensive to learn on. 

Maybe when I video my how-to guide I'll make the hook that I'll be teaching a newbie. 


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gough said:


> I keep thinking that there's a joke in here somewhere.
> 
> Old paperhangers don't die, they just...


 Ok, I'll try...

... they just cut and run.


:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I wonder if there is any money in a vid series that teaches paper hanging?

I know David Groff tried to make one and it went over like a lead balloon, and Gail & John Cox had a series of VCR tapes they tried to sell after they closed down their school in GA. 

Maybe the time is ripe now that the industry is rebounding.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> I wonder if there is any money in a vid series that teaches paper hanging?
> 
> I know David Groff tried to make one and it went over like a lead balloon, and Gail & John Cox had a series of VCR tapes they tried to sell after they closed down their school in GA.
> 
> Maybe the time is ripe now that the industry is rebounding.


 I was thinking you have to make it hip.
Maybe some humor and special effects. Plus have it be accurate and helpful without editing out the stuff that reveals you don't know what you're talking about.

Premiere Pro has some fun lightning effects for cutting around switches.

:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I wonder if there is any money in a vid series that teaches paper hanging?
> 
> I know David Groff tried to make one and it went over like a lead balloon, and Gail & John Cox had a series of VCR tapes they tried to sell after they closed down their school in GA.
> 
> ...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> daArch said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there is any money in a vid series that teaches paper hanging?
> ...


Ya wanna see my portfolio ??  

I am sure the Wallcovering Association is generating some favorable numbers. And I am sure if you and I were to go to any of the conventions, we would be hearing the same old mouthpieces yapping up the improved stats.

Personally I don't believe stats hyped up by industry generated press releases. I see what's going up around me and talking to the decorators and shop owners. 

It may not be back in the north central panhandle of MD, but I am sure Boston ain't the only metro area where wallpaper is making leaps and bounds


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I can only say something anecdotally, but for a while there I was doing a lot of removal. For the past several months I have done no removal but a lot of hanging and big jobs too. A few to several rooms rather than piece meal.
'Course I'm kind of a paperhanger hermit. Haven't associated with other hangers since somebody talked me into joining the NGPP many years ago. Now I rarely see anybody but the guy I send my commercial referrals to.


:cowboy:


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

daArch said:


> Ya wanna see my portfolio ??
> 
> 
> Personally I don't believe stats hyped up by industry generated press releases. I see what's going up around me and talking to the decorators and shop owners.
> ...


Vermont is such a small place with a population of only 600K that national trends often don't apply here. Still, wallpaper does seem to be making a comeback of sorts. I just finished up a 4 week job and have a couple more scheduled for next month. When I started hanging in the mid 70's in Long Island and NYC, a lot of the work was for rich people, but there was a good bit of wallpaper being hung in middle class homes as well. Nowadays, it seems like all the work is for wealthy people. No more middle class. I'll be 62 next month, and trying to ease my way into semi retirement. I wouldn't mind hanging 5-10 days a month for a few more years. There are only a few real paperhangers I'm aware of in the whole state, so I could likely get a decent dollar for my services.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I can only say something anecdotally, but for a while there I was doing a lot of removal. For the past several months I have done no removal but a lot of hanging and big jobs too. A few to several rooms rather than piece meal.
> 'Course I'm kind of a paperhanger hermit. Haven't associated with other hangers since somebody talked me into joining the NGPP many years ago. Now I rarely see anybody but the guy I send my commercial referrals to.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Were you in the SA Chapter? 

There were some good hangers there, and then there were the others


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm 31 years old. Some would call me a vinyl jockey but I hang. One of the few in Denver. I'm not affiliated with any chapter. I'm thinking of dropping the brush and exclusively hanging. I see the industry cracking back


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

two fingers said:


> I'm 31 years old. Some would call me a vinyl jockey but I hang. One of the few in Denver. I'm not affiliated with any chapter. I'm thinking of dropping the brush and exclusively hanging. I see the industry cracking back


Not a member of any chapter, you say. Does that mean you are an NGPP at large member?

Were you at one of the conventions - Niagara or Asheville ? I thought I remember meeting someone from the Denver area.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

daArch said:


> Not a member of any chapter, you say. Does that mean you are an NGPP at large member?
> 
> Were you at one of the conventions - Niagara or Asheville ? I thought I remember meeting someone from the Denver area.


I've thought of becoming a member, just haven't done it. Too busy. Love to though. I know a few hangers here in Denver but I don't think they are affiliated eather.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

I know I'm getting slammed with vinyl right now everybody saying they can't find anybody to do it. I'm like score!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

two fingers said:


> I've thought of becoming a member, just haven't done it. Too busy. Love to though. I know a few hangers here in Denver but I don't think they are affiliated eather.


If you DO join, don't fall into the trap of "giving back" by becoming involved with anything more than going to meetings and/or conventions.

and whatever you do, don't ask archibald what he means by that . . . he'll tell you


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

daArch said:


> If you DO join, don't fall into the trap of "giving back" by becoming involved with anything more than going to meetings and/or conventions.
> 
> and whatever you do, don't ask archibald what he means by that . . . he'll tell you


Thanx for the heads up. Are there any perks? Are the meetings with going to? Or is a bunch of old guys talking about blades?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

two fingers said:


> Thanx for the heads up. Are there any perks? Are the meetings with going to? Or is a bunch of old guys talking about blades?


No material perks, but learning from one's peers is priceless.

Me and others think the most valuable part of the organization is at the local level. Through discussions about that we realized how different local chapters should share more. And so about twelve years ago three chapter here in MA and CT got together for an informal tri-chapter meeting. It didn't take long for that to grow into the best regional meeting called "March Madness". At its height, we had about 100 participants with hangers showing up from about a dozen states from as far away as Chicago & StL, let alone the "locals" from NJ, OH, MD, VA, NY, PA, VT, ME, MA, and others that I have forgotten.

Absolutely worth it as a venue to share. But as I have alluded, stay away from national management & politics. I still got the scars - and they ain't worth NONE of the accolades and awards.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

daArch said:


> No material perks, but learning from one's peers is priceless.
> 
> Me and others think the most valuable part of the organization is at the local level. Through discussions about that we realized how different local chapters should share more. And so about twelve years ago three chapter here in MA and CT got together for an informal tri-chapter meeting. It didn't take long for that to grow into the best regional meeting called "March Madness". At its height, we had about 100 participants with hangers showing up from about a dozen states from as far away as Chicago & StL, let alone the "locals" from NJ, OH, MD, VA, NY, PA, VT, ME, MA, and others that I have forgotten.
> 
> Absolutely worth it as a venue to share. But as I have alluded, stay away from national management & politics. I still got the scars - and they ain't worth NONE of the accolades and awards.


Most definitely. Information from other professional hangers is priceless. Stuff no video or book to tell you. March Madness sounds fun


----------

